# triangle or pipe collar for climbers/jumpers



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I am running out of ideas here. I have two goats that will get out of just about anything. One is the main instigator but she has now taught her friend. The only thing that they can't get out of it 6' chain link and that is only if I make sure all houses are a good way from the fence (otherwise they jump on the house, then climb the rest of the way over)! I have done some searches and traingle collars keep coming up as well as pipe collars but I just can't find any good pictures or plans on how to make one. My chain link pens are what I use for my kid and breeding pens so I would really like to figure out how to get these girls back in the pasture with the others! 

Thanks!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd love to know about this too. Right now I have my buck on a 30' tether because he won't stop escaping from a hole made by a massive tree we had fall on our fence. I can't fix it until I get a chainsaw out there and it would be nice to not have to keep him tied up.


----------

